# Prayer Line



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey do yall wanna start a prayer line??

You can get a access code and conference number free online....So no one will know anyone contact info.

We can call in like once a week or how ever often yall want to....we can pray for whatever., make intercession etc..


Just an idea


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Hey do yall wanna start a prayer line??
> 
> You can get a access code and conference number free online....So no one will know anyone contact info.
> 
> ...



I love this idea...  

Alicia, you are on it...girl!    On Fiyah for Jesus!  

How did you find out about this?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 3, 2011)

This would be great. I'm in.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well my church uses conference lines for different meetings and things, and they are free to get. So i thought it would be good to get one for here..

What made me think about it is because in the thread "what is God dealing with you on" one of the posters said she has been having a hard time being consistent in prayer, and I began to think how many other ppl are having this problem? So this could be a oppurtunity for women to come on the line and get encouraged, restored, or whatever they need simply through prayer. We need a lil shove every now and then...a place where they can feel welcomed..

So I will just get one (We cant use the church lines)

the website is called pulpitcall.com or something like that!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Well my church uses conference lines for different meetings and things, and they are free to get. So i thought it would be good to get one for here..
> 
> What made me think about it is because in the thread "what is God dealing with you on" one of the posters said she has been having a hard time being consistent in prayer, and I began to think how many other ppl are having this problem? So this could be a oppurtunity for women to come on the line and get encouraged, restored, or whatever they need simply through prayer. We need a lil shove every now and then...a place where they can feel welcomed..
> 
> ...



Knowing us the 'Church lines' would blow up... 

Alicia, this is a truly wonderful idea.   I love it.  And I will definitely participate.   I love to pray.   And I'm not a long winded Prayer...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

I can kinda be long winded...depending on the need at the time ...but I will end when everyone else ends 

So yall just come up with a shedule..I know our time zones are different.. Its 3:21pm right now






Shimmie said:


> Knowing us the 'Church lines' would blow up...
> 
> Alicia, this is a truly wonderful idea. I love it. And I will definitely participate. I love to pray. And I'm not a long winded Prayer...


----------



## Laela (Nov 3, 2011)

Good idea... when I first read the thread title...thought it was a virtual prayer line, like in church..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Laela said:


> Good idea... when I first read the thread title...thought it was a virtual prayer line, like in church..



Where we do this...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I can kinda be long winded...depending on the need at the time ...but I will end when everyone else ends
> 
> So yall just come up with a shedule..I know our time zones are different.. Its 3:21pm right now



I'm on the East Coast, it's not 4:41 p.m. and 20 seconds.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok so you are a hour ahead of me...


ok this is the info:  916-233-2999
                 Access Code: 523054


So we just have to come up with a shedule..

early morning(4am-6am,) or late nights(10pm-1am) are good for me, nothing in the middle of the day, except on weekends..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> ok so you are a hour ahead of me...
> 
> 
> ok this is the info:  916-233-2999
> ...



Oh this is awesome... For me 10 p.m. eastern, and I'm flexible.   Early mornings are good as well on the weekends for me.   Again, I'm flexible. 

I love this so much...  we get to hear each other's voices lifted up in prayer.     

I gotta' celebrate with a gif...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be back later this evening.  Off to catch the train.  

:blowkiss:  

to each of you.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, thats cool...how did i know a gif was coming  ?......


So we will just have to wait and give some more people a chance to respond...


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 3, 2011)

I love this idea! I'm in as well.  I'm on EST, btw. I am good with early mornings or late nights.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm down please just don't do it at 5am..Im just not the morning one..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 3, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!  When you guys get the time right, I will be on it.

I'm putting the number in my phone right now...I always need prayer and I love to pray.  To hear your voices will be awesome!

Love you all!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> ok, thats cool...how did i know a gif was coming  ?......
> 
> 
> So we will just have to wait and give some more people a chance to respond...


She is on those gif's now......you can't stop her!!!

ETA: I'm on the east coast!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 3, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:
			
		

> ... how did i know a gif was coming  ?......






Nice & Wavy said:


> She is on those gif's now......you can't stop her!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm on east coast time. Evenings work for me.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

So... Alicialynn86, when do we get started?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 4, 2011)

a multiplicity of gifs 




Alicialynn86 said:


> ok, thats cool...how did i know a gif was coming  ?......
> 
> 
> So we will just have to wait and give some more people a chance to respond...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, lets decide is will this be a once a week ?

Would yall prefer weekday or weekend?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 4, 2011)

Once a week is fine to start. 

Weekday.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Ok, lets decide is will this be a once a week ?
> 
> Would yall prefer weekday or weekend?





Health&hair28 said:


> Once a week is fine to start.
> 
> Weekday.



I'm flexible with weekdays.     Morning or evening.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok what about Monday nights at 10pm??? or we can do 5am... i have to be at work for 7:30am and its like 30 mins from my house sooo....


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 4, 2011)

Monday nights work for me. Is this 10pm EST or CST?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 4, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Ok what about Monday nights at 10pm??? or we can do 5am... i have to be at work for 7:30am and its like 30 mins from my house sooo....



Mondays are fine with me.   I can go with the flow.  10 pm (Eastern) works fine; this seems to be easier for most.    I'm more than okay with it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 5, 2011)

can we do a week day morning say around 7:30 am I'm eastern time


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> can we do a week day morning say around 7:30 am I'm eastern time



I can do 7:00 a.m.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2011)

The time is right in front of us everyday.    

We're usually on the forum about the same time  posting, which seems to be the ideal time.      In other words, instead of posting here, we can just shut down the computers and join the prayer line.  

Example Format:  

Create a post entitled:    *Prayer Time begins at 7:15 p.m. Tonight. * 

All are invited to join in.  

Call in number:   916-233-2999

Access Code:      523054


It's just a thought.    The times can vary to allow for the adjustments in everyone's schedule and time zones.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 5, 2011)

If I dont have choir practice tonight I will be on...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this going to be 7:15pm CST or EST?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> Is this going to be 7:15pm CST or EST?



*For me it's Eastern*.   It's an idea that I wanted to 'throw out there' to everyone, as many of us are already online here on the forum around the same time.   Instead of posting, we'll be praying for a little of the time.    

Out of respect to Alicialynn86 I'll wait to see how she feels about it.  If she says it's okay, then look for her to post the Prayer Time announcement.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, If we're on tonight @7:15 EST, I'll be calling in as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Ok, If we're on tonight @7:15 EST, I'll be calling in as well.



I'm going to send a PM to Alicialynn86 to see if this is okay with her.  

I just want her to be aware before we begin.  She was so gracious to obtain the phone line and present the idea for us.    

I'm going to send the PM to her right now. 

*ETA:  

Sent PM to Alicia ...   *


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 5, 2011)

are we praying


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 5, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm going to send a PM to @Alicialynn86 to see if this is okay with her.
> 
> *I just want her to be aware before we begin. She was so gracious to obtain the phone line and present the idea for us.*
> 
> ...


 
No problem - I totally understand. We can't leave out Alicialynn86 ! Ok, so unless I hear anything else, I will call in at the originally suggested time: Monday @ 10pm EST.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> No problem - I totally understand. We can't leave out Alicialynn86 ! Ok, so unless I hear anything else, I will call in at the originally suggested time: Monday @ 10pm EST.



Sounds good to me....  

Saturdays can be pretty busy for many who are getting errands and chores done, in order to be prepared for Sunday services.  

Most Sundays _run long_ until late afternoon/evening.   Our Christian forum is more active during the week it seems.   

I think we'll hear from more members later tomorrow and by Monday morning.    

In the meantime, I'm in prayer for everyone...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 5, 2011)

7:15 pm EST works for me.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys sorry didnt log on this weekend..It was such a busy weekend. but whatever yll want to do is fine with me!! Just let know!!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Nov 6, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yay! Im excited.. sooo let me know when..and I will be there..well on the line lol


----------



## CandiceC (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a great idea!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will we having someone leading the prayer or we all just pray collectively?? How yall wanna do it? 

And did someone say have a new thread with the date and time everytime we do it!? I think that would be good..keep everyone in the loop.If we have prayer that night, we can start the thread early that morning so people can maybe posts their requests who maybe wont be able to make it on the line..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 6, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Hey guys sorry didnt log on this weekend..It was such a busy weekend. but whatever yll want to do is fine with me!! Just let know!!



How about Monday (tomorrow) November 7, at 7:15 p.m. Eastern.   We can use that as a starting point and flow with the 'flow' (schedule) of our members.  

Some are on Central and Pacific times so this is definitely a reason to adjust the schedule.    I can adjust at late at 10:00 p.m. to allow for the time zones of our members.   

7:15 Eastern is 

6:15 Central  (Texas, etc.)

5:15 Mountain  (Arizona, New Mexico ???, etc.)

4:15 Pacific (California, etc.)

1:15 (Hawaii)


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 6, 2011)

?ok cool, that sounds good Shimmie! I will be on!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, I'll post the thread announcement for tomorrow, now so that it gives everyone more time for a heads up and to post their prayer requests.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 6, 2011)

I go to prayer meetings on Monday nights...since I can't join in on the call I will stand in agreement at my prayer meeting ...dont forget to print the prayer request list s that I can also pray and come in agreement


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 6, 2011)

Prayer Line Information for Monday, November 7:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=579997


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, I'll be on as well. Thank you both Alicialynn86 and Shimmie for arranging the time and day!


----------



## Brit031586 (Nov 7, 2011)

This is an awesome idea I will def be on!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------

